

How Goldman Sachs Profited from the Greek Debt Crisis - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.thenation.com/article/goldmans-greek-gambit/

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9814741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9814741)

------
thrill
Loan money to the distressed: enabler.

Don't loan money to the distressed: xenophobic.

